# Mist tank attempt - now without mist



## viktorlantos (7 Oct 2011)

I always was inspired by the real wabi kusa tanks from the japanese friends. I also liked those low height tanks and one of my all time fav is a tank from Aqua Zoom Japan. This one here if you're not familiar with it: http://www.flickr.com/photos/saimo_mx70 ... otostream/

So we have a 60 cm tank with half height. A nice glass stand, a solar lamp, a pair of jet inlets... and the first attempt started a week ago.

Used ADA Nile Sand (i love the color of it), 2 larger lava stone, a few mosses, pogo helferi, anubias under the water. And on the top we added in a simple plant called Dawallia. At this point i am not sure this ill survive on the long term as this is not friend with too much water, but worked well in the Aqua Zoom tank and i heard that this works well in a paludarium too. So we will see. For now this good, but if the plant is not doing well i will change it to aquatic plants and will build something like this> http://wabikusa.jp/images/main.jpg

Oh i forgot to mention we have a mist generator there. from Hobby.

This is how it looks 1 week after the setup










For filtration we used the Super Jet ES-600 with 4L Bio Rio and 1L NA Carbon. This is really too much here, but hey we had this on stock and we wanted to use it. And if we loose the interest on the low height tank then we will build something like ADG: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4152/509 ... 74e9_z.jpg
or ADA http://www.adana-usa.com/images/large/c ... sample.jpg

The tank with the mist:







The reason why i share it, because this is very different from the tanks we build usually, but gives a great impression and no need CO2 or heavy fert to keep it running. With a few shrimps and fishes in it's a nice add on to any living space.


----------



## spill50 (7 Oct 2011)

Love it! Both with and without the mist.


----------



## Ian Holdich (7 Oct 2011)

*Thumbs up, Viktor*

That mist vid is really good as well,


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Oct 2011)

And the Hungarian master does it again.


----------



## Antoni (7 Oct 2011)

As a big fan of the Wabi kusa and of the Hungarian talent, I must admit that this is the greatest example yet!


----------



## viktorlantos (7 Oct 2011)

spill50 said:
			
		

> Love it! Both with and without the mist.



Thanks mate, actually i wanted to have mist, but the last photo on the top of the post looks really nice in life without mist. It's like a tank with the hood and an open tank. With too much fog you loose the nice view of the top for some foggy effect. So i am more to use it just for a limited time.



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> *Thumbs up, Viktor*
> That mist vid is really good as well,



Thank you  The vid was recorded on the tank's first day. That's the reason why the water is cloudy and yellowish because of the sand.



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> And the Hungarian master does it again.



Nah master...  Maybe an active student   I love these experimental things like many of you.
Sharing these stuff may inspire some, like i inspired from many tanks here. I love this part and i am glad i can share these stuff with you guys.

We added in some Amano shrimps and Werneri fishes. I love to sit next to this and watch it moving


----------



## viktorlantos (7 Oct 2011)

Antoni said:
			
		

> As a big fan of the Wabi kusa and of the Hungarian talent, I must admit that this is the greatest example yet!



Thank you my friend   I try to meet the standards here.


----------



## viktorlantos (7 Oct 2011)

The super jet story.... We're using the smallest Super Jet filter on this tank. The ES-600.

I never used the ADA filters before, but this was a great time to test it. We usually work with EHEIM filters on all of our tanks. I knew how they loose power in a short time, how sensitive they are if you pack them fully with filter media...

ADA offers this filter for a 60P tank and sometimes to 90P.

So i thought this will be too strong here, and i removed the original filter mediums and packed in 4L Bio Rio and 1L Active Carbon. I thought the super dense medium will slow down this filter a bit...... But this idea is blowed away in a second when i turned on the filter for the first time.  

This pump on the top of the filter is super strong. If i see that this is the smallest filter they have i am wondering what the top model knows? Awesome. But after 5 second i had to realize i need to slow this filter down to 1/3 of the original power, to use it on this tank. This filter comes with glass pipes and bells and whistles. But no hose switcher. So only because of this i had to add in an ugly Eheim switcher to make it work. This is the only plastic stuff on this setup and looks really ugly as you can see on the photo.

I never needed a switcher this much before.  Come'on ADA, throw in some switcher to these beast.


----------



## ghostsword (7 Oct 2011)

What emersed plants you have? I really like the layout, great look.  




.


----------



## viktorlantos (7 Oct 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> What emersed plants you have? I really like the layout, great look.  .



Thanks my friend  

The ferny plant is Dawallia. You may can recognize it in some terrariums. 





Love the leaf texture of it. Small plant and fits nicely to a ferny scape like this. It does not have root and not need a soil. It has a spider root system which sits well to a stone like this.

But Pogostemon helferi and some mosses also emersed there.


----------



## Jim (7 Oct 2011)

Beautiful tank, it just looks so elegant in that room.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (8 Oct 2011)

That looks amazing viktor, would look stunning in my lounge


----------



## Gary Nelson (8 Oct 2011)

wow! what an absolutly stunning creation! well done


----------



## dw1305 (9 Oct 2011)

Hi all,
I like the fern as well, Viktor has a typo, it is _Davallia_ rather than _Dawallia_. You can often buy _D. canariensis _ in Garden Centres etc in hanging pots. If a bit of rhizome was to become "detached" whilst you were admiring the plant, you need a bit at least 5cm long to re-establish (and bigger is better), and after that it should be pretty trouble free.

They are actually quite drought tolerant, so they might not like getting too wet.

cheers Darrel


----------



## viktorlantos (9 Oct 2011)

Thanks guys for the feedback.  

It's a nice add on to our gallery. Nice to watch and something different. We drive all of our visitors more to the open tanks as it gives some flexibility on imagination. This is an example too.

Cheers Darrel,   
thanks for the clarification on naming. I was not sure as i've seen both ways. It's a nice plant really.
At home i also experience that it is drought tolerant. But i've seen in some terrariums so maybe will have a small chance to keep it.

If not we will plant some aquatic plants there. I kind of like this one too:


----------



## SuperWen (9 Oct 2011)

I saw bolbitis under Davallia plants (CMIIW, 00:17-00:23 in the video). Did you got those bolbitis in emerged form or you just adapted the bolbitis from submerged form?
I never success to emerse bolbitis, they always melt.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (9 Oct 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful. I'd love to have a tank like this on display! One of my favourites on this forum so far and that's saying something.


----------



## Kristoph91 (10 Jan 2012)

I really love this, Its so relaxing to look at.. the mist looked great on it. Very different.


----------



## darren636 (10 Jan 2012)

i love this tank!


----------



## darren636 (10 Jan 2012)

i must confirm my love for this tank and your way of scaping.


----------



## plantbrain (10 Jan 2012)

SuperWen said:
			
		

> I saw bolbitis under Davallia plants (CMIIW, 00:17-00:23 in the video). Did you got those bolbitis in emerged form or you just adapted the bolbitis from submerged form?
> I never success to emerse bolbitis, they always melt.



It's fairly dry in CA:

This is an older picture, it's grown a fair amount since:





If you ARE patient, and keep the water level stable(this is VERY important for these types of displays!!!!), they are very rewarding and easy to care for.


----------



## plantbrain (10 Jan 2012)

Adding a prefilter/wet/dry resolved any water leveling issues and made the tank's O2 higher, since no CO2 is used, there's no good reason not to use a wet/dry overflow or have high flow rates. Most of these scenes represent STREAMS, not pools or lakes, ponds etc. 

Mist works if you need higher humidity, but.........it has its own set of issues/trade offs IME.

My 60p non CO2 is similar to these types of tanks......... but full of water. 
Still, either way etc..........I think if you have a higher maintenance tank, this offers a good solution to something different and MUCH less work once set up and running.

I dose mine about 1x a week or so.........not much.


----------



## viktorlantos (10 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys. This tank will be rescaped shortly. Was a fun to try it and run it, but with this much light and no co2 under water required more maintenance.

We may will give another try later, but now a new 60P tank is coming in NA style to replace this one.

At the end Davallia died off as we thought. This is not a friend of water, but was a nice attempt to try.
However we found lately a plant which is also brilliant and aquatic too. Hygrophila pinnatifida.
We may know this plant better in its underwater form as it grows to tall and become sleek redish plant, but the emers form is perfect and stays compact green. The leaf structure is like a fern, so if someone plan to give it a try this is a nice one in the emers world.

Again thanks for your feedback will have a new journal shortly.


----------



## rolexbene (21 Jan 2012)

Wow this is an amazing tank, one of the best I have seen, what rocks did you use?


----------

